# CUPS + Canon MF 3240 printer



## trancercho (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello guys,

 I tried to add Canon MF 3240 printer into the CUPS but i can't find it in the list of the supported printers in the admin page. I have installed gutenprint but this printer is also not included there. Tried to google find a .ppd file to load it manually - also no luck. Did anyone faced the same issue or there is no CUPS support for this model at all ?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers


----------



## aragats (Jun 3, 2016)

Is it USB or network printer? If it's network (wired or wifi), you can point to its IP address and try using a generic PLC driver.
However, there exist many printers Canon doesn't provide even Mac OS X drivers for, they might be using very special protocols.


----------

